

D-Term: Mac app to automatically contextualize command line with focused window - mcantelon
http://www.decimus.net/dterm.php

======
_delirium
Placing you automatically in the working directory of the active app is a neat
feature. These pop-up/pull-down consoles are common in "alternative" Linux
window managers, e.g. Ion3 comes with one built-in (hit alt+space), and
there's 'yeahconsole', 'guake', etc., to add the functionality to others, but
afaik none of them can do this directory magic.

------
TrevorBurnham
I use cdto, which is a nice simple script that opens up the current Finder
location in Terminal.

<http://code.google.com/p/cdto/>

DTerm is more feature-rich, of course. Slick, too. I'll give it a try.

~~~
defenestrator
cdto is great to have! To reverse this type "open ." in the terminal and your
finder will open in that directory too.

------
bdrister
@stuntmouse: We're aware of this issue, and it's due to a limitation in
Safari. We have an open Radar with Apple on it.

@jaustin, @Groxx: DTerm isn't really meant to be a full-on TTY or a
transparent wrapper for a shell. It's more of a shell substitute (which allows
it to do things like splitting out the results from the different commands
that something not managing its own jobs couldn't do), and can kick over to a
full Terminal anytime you need. Think of the analogy
DTerm:Terminal::Spotlight:Finder.

While we're not likely to change its "shell substitute" nature, we are indeed
interested in making it formally set up a TTY (though it already handles stuff
like ANSI color/formatting codes and whatnot), we just haven't gotten around
to it yet. Once you understand where the line is drawn it doesn't really
impede functionality as you can go to a Terminal anytime. But if you're a TTY
guru and would like to help with us getting that into a future guru, drop us a
line.

@Groxx: The action menu contains a number of nifty commands. Try playing with
modifier keys, too!

~~~
pg
We have nested comments here. You can reply directly to these users.

------
weilawei
This looks great! I'm going to give it a try.

 __Edit __: 30-second overview: I enabled automatic updates and sent in the
requested anonymous system profile--but both are strictly optional. The
default hot-key selection is excellent (Shift+Command+Enter). The set of
preferences is small, but useful: font, hide dock icon, hot-key choice and
behavior (open/close). The Accessibility pane asks you to mark DTerm as
"Trusted" in order to correctly present its window in apps other than Finder.
I didn't even realize that it was running again until I tentatively tried the
hot-key. It works, it's small, fast, and it works invisibly. Very nice, kudos!

Personally, I'd _love_ to see support for Ctrl+r from BASH. Also, I wonder if
there could be some way to use URLs from browsers.

~~~
jaustin
Agreed, this is awesome.

I do find that I keep pressing 'up' in order to get to my recent commands and
being disappointed. I guess implementing that goes along with implementing
ctrl+r.

------
Groxx
Since I found this through a comment here a little while ago, it's become part
of my regular toolset. Especially with TextMate, where it'll pick up the
folder of the item you're working on. I can run an operation on that file /
folder really quickly, without needing to mess up the terminal window(s) I
typically keep handy. (I'm usually doing Ruby / Rails work with TextMate)

My only real desire (and I know there's a way to do it, I just haven't done
it): a way to open a regular Terminal window from dterm. That'd get rid of my
need for any "cdto"-like script. Something so I can use `term .` .

Word of warning to users: it's not a TTY. Sometimes this can cause unexpected
behavior in a program meant to be run from the terminal, and it's not
interactive at all. (I ran across this when my code forked right after
printing - Terminal prints normally, this prints as if going to a file, so it
printed after forking the buffer)

~~~
dr_strangelove
To open a terminal simply press cmd + return.

~~~
Groxx
o_O

/me tries

Had to hunt for a while to see where that's listed, now I can't believe I
missed it. Many thanks for pointing it out!

------
stuntmouse
A nice compliment to Visor. I wish it played better with Safari's download
window though.

